

Is it considered bad to post your new web app here? - dave_sid

Or is it considered to be a good place for feedback?
======
slater
See all the "Show HN" posts. As long as you actually have something to show,
and not just a landing page.

------
27182818284
People do it quite often. Just prepend the title with "Show HN"

Examples:
[http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=title%3Asho...](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=title%3Ashow+hn)

------
xauronx
With a Show HN title and some openness to feedback+questions you should be
fine. I think as long as you don't treat it as free advertising no one will
complain.

